# Coolers - Orca vs Lifetime



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I was planning on getting the Orca 75 for about $400 and decided to watch a bunch of ice retention videos, I saw the lifetime coolers perform almost as well as some Roto molded coolers, plus, they come in at a significantly lower price, I can get a 77 qt cooler for $150.

anyone got any experience with these? Should I stick with the orca or get the lifetime and a duck hunting jacket I want?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I have a smaller lifetime cooler, 55 qt, and found it to perform exceedingly well. When they first came out I dismissed their claims. I'm eating my words. We just did a 5 day trip and the chemical ice fully thawed on the 5th night without any major effort on our part.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ve got 3 Lifetime coolers. Two 55Q and one 28Q. I love them. They do just as advertised. I don’t have experience with the other brand.

If you can get the 77Q for $150, I’d do it without hesitation.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought a Pelican on wheels about 4 years ago. Wish I had waited for the Lifetimes. They make a great product that is Utah made with a very good warranty.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for the input gents, I’ll definitely be picking up the lifetime, all the reviews I’ve read have been pretty positive and the fact they are local/made in the USA is a huge plus.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal. Are you able to buy direct locally or have to go thru Walmart?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I can buy it directly but it’s $200 if I do, I saw it listed through Walmart for $154 but when you actually click on it, the price changes to $168 which isn’t a big deal to me, still saving a ton


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have the lifetime 77 and it is fricking bad azz.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a Lifetime 55 and love it. I’m looking to add one smaller, and one larger as well.

Im not sure where you’re located, but Lifetime has outlet stores in SLC, and another right by the factory in Layton/Clearfield area. Any time I’ve been on them they have coolers for even cheaper, and sometimes factory seconds (not sure what the blemishes are because they always look great) for even cheaper prices. I think I got my 55 for $79 if I remember correctly. Works every bit as well as a similarly sized Yeti I’ve used for about 1/4 the price.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I live in Riverton. Where is the outlet store?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Ray said:


> I live in Riverton. Where is the outlet store?








Lifetime Retail Stores







www.lifetime.com


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know anything about the Lifetime or Orca coolers.


Can you stand on them? 
What kind of hinges do they use?

those are two variables you don't typically see in the ice retention tests -- but both are features that should be taken into consideration.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I can’t comment on the hinges, but you can definitely stand on the larger Lifetime coolers. I do it regularly. That’s my normal “stool” when I need a little extra in my reach out in the field.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Not sure on the hinges either but from the videos I’ve seen, there’s no flex when people stand on them.

that said, that’s not much of a concern to me as I won’t be standing on it anyway. It’s going into my 15 passenger van for adventures


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

you'll use it as a step stool when loading that 15 passenger van! And you'll sit on it when picnicking, camping, etc.

I looked at their website, and it looks like the hinges are similar to Yeti, and other roto-mold coolers: molded hinge with pin. They look pretty good.

These are much better than the standard cabinet hinge on many cheaper coolers.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

PBH said:


> you'll use it as a step stool when loading that 15 passenger van! And you'll sit on it when picnicking, camping, etc.
> 
> I looked at their website, and it looks like the hinges are similar to Yeti, and other roto-mold coolers: molded hinge with pin. They look pretty good.
> 
> These are much better than the standard cabinet hinge on many cheaper coolers.


now that’s a good point! I’ll definitely be sitting on it at some point.

what issues come up with the cheaper hinges?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Ray said:


> what issues come up with the cheaper hinges?


That's what will eventually end the life of a cooler. It's always the lid / hinges that break. The darned lid falls off because of cheap hinges.

You know its bad when you type in a Google search ("cooler hinges") and you get over 8 million hits....


These newer coolers have stopped using the old screw-in hinges. They are following Yeti's recipe, and using molded hinges with a pin. The hinges are molded part of the cooler itself, so they should never break.


I may have paid a lot for my big Yeti -- but I'll never have to replace it. That's money well spent.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

That’s a very valid point as well, the general consensus seems to be that yeti’s and other top tier coolers will literally last a lifetime, no pun intended. That was honestly a big reason I was looking at Orca and the fact that they’re made in the USA


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have no issue saying the Lifetime cooler is every bit as quality as a Yeti. And it’s not even a “Vortex, for the money, is good value compared to a Swaro.”

I truly believe Lifetime is on par, regardless of the price difference.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The only thing I've ever complained about with my Yeti -- I have an RTic cooler as well, which I just consider a yeti because they are identical -- is the weight. They are heavy when they are empty. They are really heavy when you fill them up with ice, food, drinks. That's the only negative.

I can't find weight specs on the Yeti or Rtic. The Lifetime 77 shows 30lbs. Just something else to consider.


I think the Lifetime cooler looks like a great buy! If I was in the market for a "real" cooler, I'd definitely look at them. I'd also look at Rtic before buying another Yeti due to pricing. The nice thing is that I don't think I'll be in the market for long time.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The Lifetime 77 is definitely heavy when you load it with food, drinks and ice.

Put a bag of ice in your cooler a couple of days before you go on a trip. This will get the cooler cold and help retain ice when you fill it up with goodies. I also leave a little cold water in the bottom of the cooler when I add more ice. I have put loose bags of crushed ice in the cooler and a couple of days later the cubes are all frozen together. Crazy I know!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have quite a few lifetime coolers, so does my dad and brother-in-law. They have worked awesome. I have had my 77 keep ice over a week (depends on climate and how often you open, like every other cooler).

I also stand on them, sit on them, beat them up basically.

Cannot beat the price!


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Like others have said Lifetime coolers perform very well. I believe they are rotomolded too. My ice record is 9 days (though that was with me rarely opening it just so I could see how it could go). My buddy had an elk quarter in his that sat for three or four days in ice and was perfectly fine. I have the 55, but want to upsize. I got my 55 for $97 at Walmart. They've gone up in price now, but not by much.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I have an RTIC 110. It’s awfully heavy. Only used it a couple of times. Holds ice a long time also. If I was to buy again I’d sell the RTIC and get smaller & lighter coolers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I would submit that you will have a hard time finding a really good quality cooler that will hold ice for multiple days that does not weigh a lot. That kind of goes with the territory, doesn’t it?


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> I would submit that you will have a hard time finding a really good quality cooler that will hold ice for multiple days that does not weigh a lot. That kind of goes with the territory, doesn’t it?


I agree with you. The new Lightweight RTIC have good reviews and will think about buying that next, only in the 55. Just not in the 110, which is great for extended trips like Powell or base camps. I’m looking at the ARB also and not thinking of worrying about ice again. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

can you fit 2 cow quarters in the 77? i've been using a cheap igloo 150 and it gets tight with elk quarters bone in. that gets transferred to my 5cu ft chest freezer that i convert to a fridge for hunting season. 

most of the time i end up putting a couple antelope in there on some dry ice under a rack. due to how close the freezer is, the elk quarters often get to ride shaded in the bed of the truck on the side that doesn't have the exhaust.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I use a lock and cable to secure my cooler to a tree when I'm out of camp. The Lifetime has a hole with a steel plate for the lock. I have lost too many cheap coolers to thieves, not taking chances with them getting my 77.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

APD said:


> can you fit 2 cow quarters in the 77? i've been using a cheap igloo 150 and it gets tight with elk quarters bone in. that gets transferred to my 5cu ft chest freezer that i convert to a fridge for hunting season.
> 
> most of the time i end up putting a couple antelope in there on some dry ice under a rack. due to how close the freezer is, the elk quarters often get to ride shaded in the bed of the truck on the side that doesn't have the exhaust.


Not bone in, no. They are deep and farely narrow. 


I still have some of the old big green igloo's around for the after mess as well. Take them to camp with dry food in them and have them in case we kill.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I wonder if their 110 qt would fit the quarters 🤔


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Ray said:


> I wonder if their 110 qt would fit the quarters 🤔


The yeti 110 will.

And it's too heavy for thieves to take it.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a Lifetime cooler of the 77 size. It works as well as Rtic and Yeti and is very sturdy. I wouldn't hesitate to get another one since they are significantly less expensive and perform on-par with cooler cost 3x or 4x their cost.

I'm a big guy and I stand on mine all the time and it is just fine. Secondly, Lifetimes are made right here in Utah (at the plant in Clearfield). I got mine at the Freeport Center outlet and it was cheaper than anything I could find on line. (I also bought an 8' x 10' Lifetime shed and that has held up perfectly, even through all the high winds this past spring!


----------

